# Oats?



## Nutty (27 Oct 2013)

Hi All,

Been looking into shrimp supplements mainly Gechem Beta-G. However looking into what this it is Beta-glucan a sugar and oats are apparently a good source of this.

So i was wondering if i were to buy some Oats from the supermarket, would just crushing them in a pestle and mortar to a fineish powder be sufficient to feed to some adult RCS?

Or does anyone foresee any issues with doing this?

Cheers,
Nutty


----------



## Andy D (27 Oct 2013)

I fed my RCS in this manner with Supermarket oats and they enjoyed them. No issues.


----------



## Nutty (27 Oct 2013)

Andy D said:


> I fed my RCS in this manner with Supermarket oats and they enjoyed them. No issues.


Awesome thank you!!


----------



## NanoJames (28 Oct 2013)

I feed these too and there is no reason to crush them up. Just put a few oats in and they will eat!


----------



## basil (28 Oct 2013)

Probably best to leave whole, then you can remove any uneaten leftovers easily without the worry about fouling the water.


----------



## Nutty (28 Oct 2013)

basil said:


> Probably best to leave whole, then you can remove any uneaten leftovers easily without the worry about fouling the water.


Good point!
They are on this weeks shopping list... the girlfriend thinks i want porridge ehehe


----------



## GreenNeedle (29 Oct 2013)

Get an electric coffee/spice grinder.  good quality one for £20 or so.  Blitzes to powder very quickly.  you'll end up using it for everything. lol.  turning rice into rice flour,  turning fish food into fry powder etc.

I use this one:
Buy James Martin ZX809X Spice and Coffee Grinder - Silver at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Coffee grinders.


----------

